# Litter Training Progress Story



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

The question of litter training has been raised many times, so I thought I'd create a post of our progress with litter training our two female rats.

I switched them over almost 2 weeks ago, now. They used to be on Yesterday's News so, when I moved them over to the new cage with towels, I decided to use the last of the YN before I went to buy any other litter.

On the recommendation of a friend, I bought a corner litter tray that fixes to the sides of the cage and has a wire grid across the top of it. My friend had much success with her two boys and suggested that I should try it for our girls.

Every morning when I got up I picked up their droppings and dropped them through the grid and if I spotted any through the day I did the same thing.

After about 4 mornings of doing this, I suspected that one of them had tried it, but I couldn't be sure.

On day 6, I actually saw our two-year-old using it!

Day 7, I got up to no mess whatsoever, and I saw the one-year-old using it later in the day.

Unfortunately, when I switched to the darker towels while I washed the beige ones, I didn't spot all the droppings as they did them, so we have slipped a bit. They are still using the box, but they are also doing the odd one around the cage.

I've now changed back to the beige towels and I can see them quickly to pick them up, again. There aren't too many, but obviously I would prefer there to be none! I won't use the dark towels again, now, until they have been using the box exclusively for a month or so. I'll find some lighter towels of our own that I can donate to them to use while I am washing their beige ones.

What a topic of conversation... :lol: I'll keep you posted on progress, though.

If anyone has any litter training tips or stories, feel free to add them.


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

It's a good beginning, your girls have caught on fast. 

My Bijou has always been litter trained. When I added her with a Mister, an old rescue I took in, he had been alone all of his life, living in a tiny cage, no toys, boxes, nothing. I put him in a big cage, gave him a litter tray. He was very upset with the litter tray, he would dig it, move it and bite at it. After quarantine, Bijou joined him. The next day, Mister followed Bijou's ways and started to poop in the litter tray. He was litter trained ever since. Both are gone now sadly, they were a wonderful old couple. 

My newest rescue Radar, he decided he likes his cage clean, he has litter trained himself. He lives alone at the moment, he's also been neutered but still doesn't like other rats so far.
But as for litter training, he even pees in his. YAY!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

jorats said:


> My newest rescue Radar, he decided he likes his cage clean, he has litter trained himself. He lives alone at the moment, he's also been neutered but still doesn't like other rats so far.
> But as for litter training, he even pees in his. YAY!


He is the dream rat! :lol:


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

My rats have trained themselves for the most part. The three S boys (Stan, Syd and Sylvester) have been tricky, they mostly go in the boxes but still go in random corners at least once a day. When I gave Igor litterboxes it was like he was saying "Finally mommy!!" and he started using them for potty instantly. I haven't picked up a single rat raisin from his cage in weeks now, it all goes in the litter box.

The new boys, Tarley and Tyrion, took to the litterbox really fast too. I had to pick up their poops for the first day or two but now it's been about a week and everyday when I change their towels/fleece I can't find a single poop anywhere except in the litter box.

I guess I am lucky on the potty training with ratties.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

my girls poop in the same place yes, but it's right under the wheel so i can't get a litter pan in there. also, their pee spot is in a completely different corner of the cage. i have to go back and get another corner litter pan i guess.

donna, what is the corner pan with mesh you speak of? that sounds like a wonderful idea since my girls like to throw the litter everywhere...


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats great Donnak


----------



## lieunym (Jun 8, 2007)

I did the same thing.
My gray rat Paris caught on quick (he's very smart) and began using it almost instantly. A month or so later my black rat Jack caught on as well. I've caught both of them sittin' in there doin' their business, it's adorable.
It keeps the cage cleaner, although sometimes they like to knock the litter out of the tray and all over.

The one with the mesh is one of the litter pans that I got. They work great, and they're large (I took the mesh out though). I bought them at Petsmart.


----------



## demeter_aurion (Sep 17, 2007)

I've begun litter training my two. This morning I woke up and they had kicked all the poo i had put in it out. >< I don't think they quite get it yet.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

I feel i have a very hard challeng... My mom had 12healthy babies 4weeks ago and im now trying to litter train all of them at once. The mom is good at using the box. The babies dont get it. lol Now that the mom sees the babies pooping wherever they feel like I think she doesnt care anymore cause the cage is gettin poopy anyway lol. They will all get it soon i have litter trained before just takes time. -Josh


----------



## RatDaddyWisco (Apr 29, 2021)

Lesath said:


> My rats have trained themselves for the most part. The three S boys (Stan, Syd and Sylvester) have been tricky, they mostly go in the boxes but still go in random corners at least once a day. When I gave Igor litterboxes it was like he was saying "Finally mommy!!" and he started using them for potty instantly. I haven't picked up a single rat raisin from his cage in weeks now, it all goes in the litter box.
> 
> The new boys, Tarley and Tyrion, took to the litterbox really fast too. I had to pick up their poops for the first day or two but now it's been about a week and everyday when I change their towels/fleece I can't find a single poop anywhere except in the litter box.
> 
> I guess I am lucky on the potty training with ratties.


That's great!! Lesath, if I may ask - what is your setup? Which litter do you use? I'm wondering if I should trade out what I'm using now. Two boys, about 9 weeks old, who don't seem to care at all about making it to their litter box.


----------



## RatDaddyWisco (Apr 29, 2021)

RatDaddyWisco said:


> That's great!! Lesath, if I may ask - what is your setup? Which litter do you use? I'm wondering if I should trade out what I'm using now. Two boys, about 9 weeks old, who don't seem to care at all about making it to their litter box.


and thank you!


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

RatDaddyWisco said:


> That's great!! Lesath, if I may ask - what is your setup? Which litter do you use? I'm wondering if I should trade out what I'm using now. Two boys, about 9 weeks old, who don't seem to care at all about making it to their litter box.


The last post was made over 14 years ago, they probably aren't going to respond lol. Check out the Search feature for litter training threads here on the forum.


----------

